# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در generate script پس از overrideکردن aspnetdb.mdf روی  sql2008

## roxf18

با سلام من یک دیتابیس برا سایتم vs2010 ساختم بعد پروایدرهای membership role,profile را اورراید کردم رو دیتا بیس خودم حالا وقتی میخوام script بگیرم این ارور را میده ش تو بخش aspهم چند بار مطرح کردم ولی کسی جواب نداده تاالان اینم اروره 
There is already an open DataReader associated with this Command which must be closed first. (System.Data)
لطفا اگه کسی میدونه راهنماییم کنه ممنون
sql2008 با runadmin هم ران کردم

----------


## f_talebi

سلام
این ارور میگه که یک data reader باز مرتبط با این دستور،وجود داره که باید اول اون رو ببندین.

----------

